# toilet keeps running...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mo-flo said:


> Should of known out of all the trades,plumbers would be the one's that talked the most sh#t...


Oh, so I see you must have just got done reading that old book "How To Win Friends And Influence People"?


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

just giving what i'm getting...


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mo-flo said:


> just giving what i'm getting...


I see it's working out real well for you.

If this was football, it's time to drop back and punt.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

this ain't football though is it,....punt hell,i'm going for it.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Mo-flo asked if it was appropriate for him to reply in kind and established members gave him the :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mo-flo said:


> this ain't football though is it,....punt hell,i'm going for it.


Okey-dokey, cowboy. You're a strange one.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Oh, so I see you must have just got done reading that old book "How To Win Friends And Influence People"?


Carnegie is RTFO in his grave!!!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What does mo-flo even mean?


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

26 replies and 170 views....in about an hour or 2.,.....not too shabby for my premiere nite here.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

You're doin' fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Oh, so I see you must have just got done reading that old book "How To Win Friends And Influence People"?


*I'm hearing more and more of this book...as the count rises.*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I want that book, where can I get my copy, oh yea who knows what mo-flo means?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mo-flo said:


> have a friend that has a problem with the toilet keeps running and wants me to help him,he has done replaced the valve part in tank and says it does the same thing....any help appreciated,thanks.


Post a picture.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

post a picture hell,i'll never go near a toilet again.........no wonder this guy doesn't want to call a plumber:sad:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh I get it know, your doing work as a non licensed plumber, you tried to fix a running toilet, and since you got paid from this job you know have a problem with it still running and since you don't want to admit to the HO your not for real you want us to help you figure out why. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

nope,never touched it and wasn't going to charge him either,he came by today and i told him i wasn't no plumber,then he came back again and asked if i would help cause he couldn't get it going,i said i would maybe to morrow just to be nice.....i did replace his evaporator coil for him last year and got to know him a little and he seemed pretty nice.....oh,by the way that was a.c. work that i am liscensed to do.Like i said in this state a h.o. can work on his own plumbing if he wants....i'll tell him you guys said he has to call a liscensed plumber....how bout' that bud:notworthy


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

mo-flo said:


> i see where you guys are coming from as i'm in hvac trade an don't take kindly to no turd-herder or nail bender coming into my trade either....peace out,mo-flo.


Its typical that someone gets their post shreaded and  I could care less about HVAC trade. When I have a problem with my A/C I call the guys I work with who specialize in HVAC. They do the same with plumbing. They know their boundries... I can see you dont.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

didn't do the job there bud,so don't sweat it....just asked a question,didn't cross no boundaries,.....last time i checked this was a free country and people were allowed to ask questions,maybe i should refer him to you guys on here:notworthy?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

mo-flo said:


> didn't do the job there bud,so don't sweat it....just asked a question,didn't cross no boundaries,.....*last time i checked this was a free country and people were allowed to ask questions*,maybe i should refer him to you guys on here:notworthy?


*...and you asked.*

*Last I checked it was a free country, nodody told me I was required to give you the answer you demanded.*

*Welcome to America!*


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

fine with me ,....what comes around,goes around.....


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

FYI

This is a contractor forum not a fix it forum, what part don't you understand?


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

fyi i'm a contractor,just not in the plumbing trade....could care less about the toilet,now it's personal and i really didn't think a little thing like this was that big of deal.....you act like i stole your work and i haven't even went to the guy's house.....so,next time you hook up a water heater bud and go to run your gas line and venting better think about it plumber....


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

so,just what is you guys stance on gas piping and venting,is that you guy's work too?...


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You know what, we are allowed to run gas and venting here. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

mo-flo said:


> so,just what is you guys stance on gas piping and venting,is that you guy's work too?...


Yep. I have a gas fitter's license.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Here all you need is the JP license.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

so you do combustion analysis and check for proper draft too then...:whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Nope I like to spread the wealth, I like to hand that type of over to hvac installers, too bad you don't feel the same way.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

mo-flo said:


> so you do combustion analysis and check for proper draft too then...:whistling


Yep. Bacharach is my friend.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

so what draft reading do you look for on a 20 degree day on your wtr. htr. vent....how many ppm in flue do you find acceptable?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mo-flo said:


> fyi i'm a contractor,just not in the plumbing trade....could care less about the toilet,now it's personal and i really didn't think a little thing like this was that big of deal.....you act like i stole your work and i haven't even went to the guy's house.....so,next time you hook up a water heater bud and go to run your gas line and venting better think about it plumber....


If you don't have a plumbing license or a pipefitters certification you're just another tinner illegally installing gas pipe in my state.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nope I like to spread the wealth, I like to hand that type of over to hvac installers, too bad you don't feel the same way.


hang on here a minute,you mean you will hook up a gas line and vent it,but you have to ask a hvac guy to verify it's correct.....that would be like me asking how to fix a toilet that you run a drain and water line to.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Nope never said that now did I.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If you don't have a plumbing license or a pipefitters certification you're just another tinner illegally installing gas pipe in my state.


not sure i follow you there bud,i live in illinois and i'm not aware of any pipefitter liscensce in this state required to install gas line....maybe local not state.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mo-flo said:


> have a friend that has a problem with the toilet keeps running and wants me to help him,he has done replaced the valve part in tank and says it does the same thing....any help appreciated,thanks.


Ok here is what you need to do, test the pressure at the toilet, if the pressure is too high, it will not allow the fill valve to shut off like it should. He may need to install a PRV valve, this will fix that problem.

Now don't say I did not try to help out.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

mo-flo said:


> so what draft reading do you look for on a 20 degree day on your wtr. htr. vent....how many ppm in flue do you find acceptable?


-.02

Air free or as measured?


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

i appreciate that,but i will tell him he has to call a plumber....


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

22rifle said:


> -.02
> 
> Air free or as measured?


air free and/or as measured...


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe you need to start a thread in the hvac forum, taking thread off topic is against forum rules.


----------



## mo-flo (Nov 19, 2005)

whole point of this should be,that sooner or later we are going to cross paths....we should conduct our selves as professionals if we expect to be treated as such.I guess it's better to get it out here than at the customers home....


----------

